# Post furry memes here owo



## Kit the fox (Nov 23, 2020)

Do what the title says folks! :>


----------



## SleepyEllis (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 23, 2020)

PsychonautDakoots said:


> View attachment 94502


Lol very funny


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 23, 2020)

random internet user posts OvO as an emoticon.

suddenly furries.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 23, 2020)

_

_


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 23, 2020)

Troll:
puts bag of kibble in a trap and waits for the furry.

Demonic furry turns up.

Troll:
Aw drat. They only eat souls.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 23, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> _View attachment 94542_


That trap is 100% effective, highly recommend.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 28, 2020)

Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 28, 2020)

Hits hard since I don't actively RP as I used to.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Polaris (Dec 12, 2020)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/furry_irl/comments/k9agz9


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 21, 2020)

I use a wind shrine...

I make a donoation

The chimes bonk a bee's preditor 

He look at me

OOOFFFFFFF


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 23, 2020)

-  on Instagram: "How did you become a furry?? What was your first day like?? Do you relate??     Comment your thoughts      Credit: meme by @alikai_strawberry_wolf      Please follow @alikai_strawberry_wolf for more smiles      Want these photos & v
					

-  shared a post on Instagram: "How did you become a furry?? What was your first day like?? Do you relate??     Comment your thoughts      Credit: meme by @alikai_strawberry_wolf      Please follow @alikai_strawberry_wolf for more smiles      Want these photos & videos?? Follow the link in my...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 27, 2020)

Ill smash it

 With a road roller


----------



## Polaris (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## ben909 (Dec 27, 2020)

Does this count?



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/206321226659631881/


----------



## Polaris (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## anonfoxer (Jan 1, 2021)

Spoiler: mildly suggestive but still a good meme










edit: volume warning


----------



## Polaris (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 6, 2021)

PsychonautDakoots said:


> View attachment 94502


They asked, you delivered...


----------



## Polaris (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 24, 2021)

the-joke-is-they-re-increasingly-more-obvious-things-the-others-should-know-about-by-the-way-furries
					

Image the-joke-is-they-re-increasingly-more-obvious-things-the-others-should-know-about-by-the-way-furries hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				






Spoiler: if you don't get it. read the filename, then click here.



everyone knows what a fennec is


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

when furries start talking bull about being abnormal


----------



## Bob Rover (Feb 25, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> when furries start talking bull about being abnormal
> 
> View attachment 102791


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 25, 2021)

Big Floppa and Bingus like each other and you cannot convince me that they hate each other

Like why is that part of the memes usually let them be wholesome


----------



## Lejon Cricet (Feb 25, 2021)

Bob Rover said:


> View attachment 102804


exactly


----------



## Lejon Cricet (Feb 25, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> View attachment 102806
> 
> Big Floppa and Bingus like each other and you cannot convince me that they hate each other
> 
> Like why is that part of the memes usually let them be wholesome


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 25, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> View attachment 102823


According to the tag stats on E6, Canids alone account for around a third of all furries 

Obvs that's based on art rather than users, and E6 is selective about what can be uploaded, so that may be skewed somewhat.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> According to the tag stats on E6, Canids alone account for around a third of all furries
> 
> Obvs that's based on art rather than users, and E6 is selective about what can be uploaded, so that may be skewed somewhat.






wow!

you really didn't have to wait long on that Sam smh.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


>


----------



## Bob Rover (Feb 25, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> According to the tag stats on E6, Canids alone account for around a third of all furries
> 
> Obvs that's based on art rather than users, and E6 is selective about what can be uploaded, so that may be skewed somewhat.


this is like watching a car crash.

aw dang.

flowers for biscuit, pls.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 25, 2021)

I have absolutely no idea what is going on help


----------



## Bob Rover (Feb 25, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I have absolutely no idea what is going on help


it's a bell curve diagram you fool


----------



## Lejon Cricet (Feb 25, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I have absolutely no idea what is going on help


a bell diagram shows the distribution of values against their popularity.

i think from that you can figure it out.


----------



## Yastreb (Feb 25, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> According to the tag stats on E6, Canids alone account for around a third of all furries
> 
> Obvs that's based on art rather than users, and E6 is selective about what can be uploaded, so that may be skewed somewhat.


To be pedantic, many pictures have multiple characters so even if 30 percent of them include the tag canid it doesn't mean 30 % of all characters in them are canids, just that 30 % of art include at least one.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

Yastreb said:


> To be pedantic, many pictures have multiple characters so even if 30 percent of them include the tag canid it doesn't mean 30 % of all characters in them are canids, just that 30 % of art include at least one.






sir, are you ignorant or just stupid?

you just saw a guy fall to his death from there, why are you trying to jump after them?





well that took like i dunno 15 minutes until this pic became relevant again smh.

think before you open your mouth, please.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)

Yastreb said:


> To be pedantic, many pictures have multiple characters so even if 30 percent of them include the tag canid it doesn't mean 30 % of all characters in them are canids, just that 30 % of art include at least one.


r/whoosh lol

looks like more furries want to be the butt of the joke.





congrats dumbass


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Lejon Cricet (Feb 25, 2021)

Yastreb said:


> To be pedantic, many pictures have multiple characters so even if 30 percent of them include the tag canid it doesn't mean 30 % of all characters in them are canids, just that 30 % of art include at least one.


you know i'd be more sympathetic and tell my guys not to be so mean.

but when it's the very next post.

c'mon man.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 25, 2021)

Yastreb said:


> To be pedantic, many pictures have multiple characters so even if 30 percent of them include the tag canid it doesn't mean 30 % of all characters in them are canids, just that 30 % of art include at least one.


Canids are a rather popular category, so not exactly surprising. Canids, felines and dragons are the three top categories people pick.


----------



## Lejon Cricet (Feb 25, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Canids are a rather popular category, so not exactly surprising. Canids, felines and dragons are the three top categories people pick.


you are carrying on an argument from something that wasn't even an argument to begin with.

the meme said canids are popular, that's it. it didn't say there was anything wrong with that.

you're literally getting offended over nothing.

what's wrong with you?


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)

Lejon Cricet said:


> you are carrying on an argument from something that wasn't even an argument to begin with.
> 
> the meme said canids are popular, that's it. it didn't say there was anything wrong with that.
> 
> ...


yep. that's it. that's the inside joke.

made a meme that's not actually offensive to anyone just to see if the furries would take offense to it because it looks like the drake format.

i don't mean to laugh but seriously guys?


----------



## Bob Rover (Feb 25, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> yep. that's it. that's the inside joke.
> 
> made a meme that's not actually offensive to anyone just to see if the furries would take offense to it because it looks like the drake format.
> 
> i don't mean to laugh but seriously guys?


not that these furries aren't acting a little..


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

Bob Rover said:


> not that these furries aren't acting a little..
> 
> View attachment 102858


if they take offense to this i swear i'll smh so hard i'll change the direction of the planet's rotation.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 25, 2021)

Lejon Cricet said:


> you are carrying on an argument from something that wasn't even an argument to begin with.
> 
> the meme said canids are popular, that's it. it didn't say there was anything wrong with that.
> 
> ...








Can't take you seriously if you somehow managed to read THAT into what I said. I wasn't even responding to you.





Here's a Furry meme for the poor artists who have to deal with dumb commissioners.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Can't take you seriously if you somehow managed to read THAT into what I said. I wasn't even responding to you.


interesting that you say that.

you seem to be going a long way out of your way to convince us now that we kinda proved your mistake.

(see the other meme topics)

plausible it could be that you're trying to set the record straight but it just looks like back peddling now.

i have no idea how you can carry a conversation on with someone else WHILE that very conversation is involved with what we were discussing to begin with.

if anything that's a very strange sort of ignorance.

are you a chat bot? do you merely respond to the previous post with no knowledge of anything that came before it?

seems you do a lot of trying to say things cryptically so you can dip in and out of whether a certain post was meant to be taken seriously.

it's not as smart a strategy as you think, though, technically nothing is proven.

seen this same thing by people in the courts. you don't realise what you're saying by not saying, if you catch my drift.

sooner or later you're gonna paint yourself into a corner. poirot, you ain't.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> interesting that you say that.
> 
> you seem to be going a long way out of your way to convince us now that we kinda proved your mistake.
> 
> ...


okay, can we all just stop


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> okay, can we all just stop


fair.

long story short, me and furries don't get on.

would be a case of different interests but furries seem to want to turn my community into there's.

and i don't mean passively. i've met a lot of hot-headed furries with a stick pretty damn far up their ass.

might have developed a complex. i dunno.


----------



## Punji (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Bababooey (Feb 26, 2021)

Woah. I felt like I was on kiwifarms or 4chan with how those users were acting. I hope they don't come back.

Anyway, uh, meme.





Fuck I do not have much in terms of furry memes.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 2, 2021)

Okay I have a furry meme now. 





He likes the scary bois.


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Mar 2, 2021)

Well it looks like I missed all the drama but here is a drama llama just in case.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 3, 2021)

I think this one is better.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Yastreb (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## just.chillin (Mar 12, 2021)

Alternate perspective: The kid is jealous


----------



## Punji (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2021)

Have a wholesome meme!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Punji said:


> View attachment 105404


me:
hello furry fandom, I'm nematoid.

furries:
# off.

me:
okay..
...
hello kuro empire, i'm nematoid.

dynasts:
hi. what's your favorite kakate?

me:
natto..?

dynasts:
acceptable. right this way.


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Yastreb (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 5, 2021)

Yastreb said:


> View attachment 108295


what i'm doing / what i'm doing / what i'm doing
unachievable / lol nope / make it male and obese and you're half there


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

for context the house mouse species is going extinct.


----------



## Tacoshark (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 29, 2021)

Skaven meme counts, yes yes?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (Jun 30, 2021)

Pogo said:


> View attachment 114946


says normal words... they also slide off, you did not even hear me


----------

